# Garlic



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This stuff you either love or hate, there is no in between. Ok, so it's meant to be good for you etc etc, but personally I fucking hate the stuff, and I mean HATE it to the point where it makes me heave and wretch even if I smell it, let alone eat it!

Tonight I went for a meal in a nice Italian restaurant. Since I was last there (a few months ago) they have changed the menu, and now virtually every item on the menu had garlic in/on/with it.

Fucking shite, ruined the whole meal as i sat through other people eating the stuff around me making me feel ill! :x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Love it, even our littl'un has it in her food. Really good for you as well.

You miserable sod Vek


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Garlicbread garlic and bread


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I mean HATE it to the point where it makes me heave and wretch even if I smell it, let alone eat it!


Vampires hate garlic, don't they!
Do you have the teeth too? 

You will be busy tonight I assume......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Heinz Spaghetti Hoops for you then..... brown bread or white for your toast ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm surprised at an Italian restuarant having dishes with gralic, there is on in San Franscisco that has a garlic menu ,even the ice cream is garlic flavoured.Must say though we didnt try it


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Does not liking garlic mean that you can't eat curry?  That would be too much like deprivation for me...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

It is a nasty little ingredient that has infiltrated almost every dish in the known universe. :x

Do they eat garlic bread in Italy.................I bet they fucking well don't.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> It is a nasty little ingredient that has infiltrated almost every dish in the known universe. :x
> 
> Do they eat garlic bread in Italy.................I bet they fucking well don't.


The only rank thing about garlic is the use of dried prepacked garlic / garlic salt etc - its vile - it also stinks and is the cause of really bad garlic breath.

Fresh garlic is the only way to go - however agree it does seem to be used in too many recipes that prolly originally did not have a garlic constituate.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My wife doesn't like it as it upsets her stomach.

I like it in small portions.

My grandad used to eat garlic just like this!  Excellent for your heart but it stinks like hell.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

vagman said:


> It is a nasty little ingredient that has infiltrated almost every dish in the known universe. :x
> 
> Do they eat garlic bread in Italy.................I bet they fucking well don't.


I'll bet they fucking well do!

We had no option other than to eat garlic plastered bread every day in virtually every restaurant in Italy we went into this summer. If it wasn't on the bread it was in every other dish - even little lumps sprinkled over the salads!

However, I do sympathise - nuts are my bete noir, they taste vile and ruin many nice puddings.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

I love the taste of garlic.

But it's no good for french kissing 

So I guess it's garlic and......tic tacs....

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmm gimme an Italian with lots of garlic ANYDAY! :wink: Yummy 8) 

I ment meal not man!  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> I love the taste of garlic.
> 
> But it's no good for french kissing
> 
> ...


Try fresh parsley. It kills garlic odour quickly [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

BTW, I like garlic. If used in the right quantaties it's a great taste enhancer 8)


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > I love the taste of garlic.
> ...


OK, garlic and fresh parsley.

Are you sure I won't end up smelling like old feet with green bits on my teeth.

Attractive? :lol:

Jim.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> Love it, even our littl'un has it in her food. Really good for you as well.


I'll bet your little'un doesn't have it by choice.. 

Garlic - Vile stuff..

We had a system at work called Garlic, and I was glad when it eventually crashed so that it could be reinstalled and renamed..

John


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I love the stuff. It smells lovely fresh but somehow reacts with saliva to smell terrible. 
Garlic prawns. Yum Yum. Snails are nice too.

Go on Kev. Post a poll.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

When cooking with garlic, first always cut the garlic clove in half lengthwise and remove the stem running through the center.

This is what gives garlic it's bitter taste and causes your breat to smell.



> Do they eat garlic bread in Italy.................I bet they fucking well don't.


They call it Bruscetta and it involves smearing freshly cut garlic on sclices of fresh grilled bread. If you want you can also add a little olive oil and finely chopped tomatos and a sprinkling of sea salt. Delicious. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No such thing as too much garlic.

Funnily abroad in Italy (where they eat loads of farlic BTW) France, Greece, India etc - where most people do eat it (and of course many ignorant folk don't alway know when they are partaking - such as Brown Sauce contain loads), one does not really notice so much. Whereas here, one person in a business meeting who has been on it can reek to everyone else.

I can therefore only really eat it at the weekends and I always make sure my wife is having some. But if you are going to eat it, eat loads. :twisted:

Lasagne without garlic; spag boll without it; thai fod without it; curries without it - all become pale and bland. Seafood without garlic and lemon. No.

It is also incredibly good for you.

But bitching about an Italian restaurant that uses garlic is a bit like saying your local curry house has started using spices. :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Apparently proper lasagnes aren't supposed to have garlic in them. 
Not the ones I make though. I shove loads in. And usually a dried chilli too. Sacrilege.

I'm hungry now.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Garlic is great.

Tastes fantastic and I don't even mind the smell second hand - that's how much I like it.

Try it roasted in the paper too for a delicously sweet accompaniment to roast dinners.

Think the restaurant referred to earlier may have been the 'Stinking Rose'. There's one in LA that I really wanted to go to, but we ran out of time.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


Muuuaaaaahhhhhhhhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Think the restaurant referred to earlier may have been the 'Stinking Rose'.


It is. It's on Columbus Avenue a few blocks up from the transamerica buiding. Lovely food.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Garlic is great.
> 
> Tastes fantastic and I don't even mind the smell second hand - that's how much I like it.
> 
> ...


Thats the one


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Grill a whole garlic bulb over an open fire until the outer layers are scorched and charred, then squeeze out the individual bulbs on to slices of freshly grilled bread, add a little salt and olive oil. Delicious.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Grill a whole garlic bulb over an open fire until the outer layers are scorched and charred, then squeeze out the individual bulbs on to slices of freshly grilled bread, add a little salt and olive oil. Delicious.


NOW *I'M* hungry. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Grill a whole garlic bulb over an open fire until the outer layers are scorched and charred, then squeeze out the individual bulbs on to slices of freshly grilled bread, add a little salt and olive oil. Delicious.


And wash this down with some red wine :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Piece of useless trivia that i picked up the other day as we're on the subject of Italian food.

Its a little known fact that Spag Bol was never originally an Italian dish, but an English twist using pasta.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > Grill a whole garlic bulb over an open fire until the outer layers are scorched and charred, then squeeze out the individual bulbs on to slices of freshly grilled bread, add a little salt and olive oil. Delicious.
> ...


Preferably while sitting at a beach-side restaurant after having just completed a lovely sunny TTour of the local country in the TT with the top down.

P.S. If ever you pass through Italy, my recommendation is to stay (or at least eat) in an agritourismo. These are farmhouses, guesthouses, restaurants, etc, where at least 80% of the food served must be home/locally grown. You get fantastic home cooking (always local specialities) and huge quantities for a very reasonable price.

Brings back memories of the Summer of 2001, when we drove from Luxembourg, through Switzerland and the Alpine passes and stayed for 2 weeks near San Benedetto on the Adriatic coach!!!!!

If you get to Ascoli Piceno do it in August, when they have their Medieval festival (it's a bit like the Palio in Siena, but without the tourists and lasts for a whole week and ends with the longest firework display that I have ever seen).

Must do that again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Piece of useless trivia that i picked up the other day as we're on the subject of Italian food.
> 
> Its a little known fact that Spag Bol was never originally an Italian dish, but an English twist using pasta.


Paul, I'm sure my brother-in-law, who was born in Bologna will tell you otherwise :roll:



StuarTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > StuarTT said:
> ...


Alternatively: stay with Italien in-laws if you can


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> [Brings back memories of the Summer of 2001, when we drove from Luxembourg, through Switzerland and the Alpine passes and stayed for 2 weeks near San Benedetto on the Adriatic coach!!!!!


I take it it was the Adriatic coast


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hated garlic with every ounce of my being... couldn't stand even being in the same room as someone eating or cooking it. It would make me wretch and feel really unwell...

Until I was about 19 and I got pissed (as you do) and went for a curry, which I also detested with a vengeance. Anyway, I was persuaded to have a curry, against my better judgement.

The upshot is that even though I dislike the smell of garlic, I can now cook with it and eat it... in fact curry has to be my favourite food and I always put garlic in with pasta dishes and especially seafood 

Made-up a lurvely meal lastnight... I guess the nearest thing you could call it would be a seafood risotto... Jumbo King prawns, Monk fish & King Scallops... mushrooms, tomato & garlic sauce with rice.

Making me hungry again


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > [Brings back memories of the Summer of 2001, when we drove from Luxembourg, through Switzerland and the Alpine passes and stayed for 2 weeks near San Benedetto on the Adriatic coach!!!!!
> ...


Oops. 

Yes, the Adriatic coach is someone completely different!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> Hated garlic with every ounce of my being... couldn't stand even being in the same room as someone eating or cooking it. It would make me wretch and feel really unwell...
> 
> Until I was about 19 and I got pissed (as you do) and went for a curry, which I also detested with a vengeance. Anyway, I was persuaded to have a curry, against my better judgement.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a seafood risotto be a Paella? Unless you were using Arborio(sp) rice that is.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wouldn't know... I NEVER EVER use a cook book. I always make the meal up as I go along  Never make the same meal the same way twice :?

Generally I make stuff based on what is left in the fridge and cupboard... it's amazing how creative you can become 



Kell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Hated garlic with every ounce of my being... couldn't stand even being in the same room as someone eating or cooking it. It would make me wretch and feel really unwell...
> ...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Wouldn't know... I NEVER EVER use a cook book. I always make the meal up as I go along  Never make the same meal the same way twice :?
> 
> Generally I make stuff based on what is left in the fridge and cupboard... it's amazing how creative you can become


Me too, usually. Although madhur jaffrey's curry bible's one which I delve into occasionally. The duck vindaloo's fantastic.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Piece of useless trivia that i picked up the other day as we're on the subject of Italian food.
> 
> Its a little known fact that Spag Bol was never originally an Italian dish, but an English twist using pasta.


Aye, it's in a similar vein to Black Forst Gateau.

'....con ragu' is the closest pukka Italian term. Bolognese is a generic descriptor of the Bologna regional cooking. S

Spag Milanese for supper anyone? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Hated garlic with every ounce of my being... couldn't stand even being in the same room as someone eating or cooking it. It would make me wretch and feel really unwell...
> ...


Nope. Apart from different rice varieties used; paella is cooked static with everything (well most things..) in at once; whereas a risotto is cooked little by little and stirred constantly, which breaks down the starch in the rice and gives that wonderful creamy texture.

I like making risottos. 3 mushroom is a current favorite.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Aye, it's in a similar vein to Black Forst Gateau.


Just to take this post completely off topic:

I know a restaurant in the Black Forest that has taken out a patent on its Gateaux recipe to stop people copying it. [smiley=deal2.gif]

The Gateaux has about 7 layers and is about 10-12 inches high. Unfortunately, they only serve slices about 1/2-in wide. :x


----------

